# [KOPETE] ¿donde esta la opción de videoconferencia?

## papu

hola pues eso, que aún habiendo opción en la configuración del programa de videocámara, la cual me detecta perfectamente, a la hora de intentar usarla dentro del programa con alguien para ver si funciona, soy incapaz de encontrar dicha opción, bueno eso en el caso que exista.  En versiones anteriores( no recuerdo kde4 pero en kde3 si) esta opción estaba por  ahí.

aprovechando quiero preguntar que tecla corresponde muestra el escritorio bajo linux ( control +d es en windows sino me falla la memoria), en linux antes era control+mayuscula +d pero ahora no va almenos en kde4.

Pues eso muchas gracias,

saludos, adéu.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

¿Has compilado kopete con la use webcam activada?

Un saludo.

----------

## papu

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola.
> 
> ¿Has compilado kopete con la use webcam activada?
> 
> Un saludo.

 

hola, la verdad yo nunca he visto esa opción en las USE y ahora tampoco la veo a menos no tenga otro nombre. Yo creo usa 

v4l2 para esos menesteres, de todas formas esta activa, ya que como bien digo en la configuración me funciona pero no veo opción de usarla en el programa con los contactos.

```
equery u kopete

 * Searching for kopete ...  

[ Legend : U - flag is set in make.conf       ]

[        : I - package is installed with flag ]

[ Colors : set, unset                         ]

 * Found these USE flags for kde-base/kopete-4.3.3:

 U I                                               

 - + addbookmarks  : Automaticaly add incoming urls to bookmarks.

 - - aqua          : Include support for the Aqua / Carbon GUI   

 - + autoreplace   : Automaticaly replace selected text          

 - - bonjour       : Enable Link-Local Messaging via the bonjour protocol.

 - + contactnotes  : Enables writing personal notes for contacts.

 - - debug         : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get

                     meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 - - facebook      : Enable Facebook support.

 - - gadu          : Enable the Gadu protocol handler.

 - - groupwise     : Enable the Groupwise protocol handler.

 - + handbook      : Enable handbooks generation for KDE4.

 - + highlight     : Allows you to specify highlights on specific events.

 - + history       : Enables saving chat history.

 - + jabber        : Enable XMPP protocol handler (this is also gmail).

 - - kdeprefix     : Makes a KDE prefixed install into /usr/kde/${SLOT} if enabled or into /usr (FHS

                     compatible) otherwise

 + + latex         : Embed latex formatted text into messages.

 - - meanwhile     : Enable the Sametime protocol handler.

 + + msn           : Enable "Windows live messenger" protocol support.

 - + nowlistening  : Shows song you currently listen to in your status/etc. Bindings for many players.

 - - oscar         : Enable Oscar (AIM/ICQ) IM protocol support

 - - otr           : Allows crypting your chat (drugs and talking nonsense are considered as good

                     alternatives ;]).

 - + pipes         : Send messages to external pipe.

 - + privacy       : Filter for incomming messages

 - - qq            : enable support for the chinese network protocol.

 - - skype         : Enable Skype protocol handler (not fully functional yet).

 + + ssl           : Adds support for Secure Socket Layer connections

 - + statistics    : Everybody loves statistic graphs, especialy cake ones. ;]

 - - testbed       : Enable the testbed protocol.

 - + texteffect    : Various fancy text effects for your messages (dont ever consider writing us with

                     this enabled ;]).

 + + translator    : Translate incoming and outgoing messages.

 - + urlpicpreview : Enables in conversation pictures preview.

 + + v4l2          : Enable video4linux2 support

 - - webpresence   : Show your status and some more informations on web.

 + + winpopup      : Enable pop-up messages sending on windows. (same as good old "net send" messages

                     ;])

 + + yahoo         : Enable yahoo protocol support.

```

saludos, adéu.

----------

## luispa

Me pasa lo mismo, el use es v4l2, pero al menos con cuenta AIM no me aparece la opción de video

Luis

----------

## papu

pues estamos arreglados :O

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas

Yo he usado ekiga para realizar algunas videoconferencias. No he tenido problemas ya que te viene con un ayudante que te ayuda mucho.

Si te interesa probarlo:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge net-voip/ekiga

 

Un saludo

----------

## papu

 *Palmax Maverick wrote:*   

> Buenas
> 
> Yo he usado ekiga para realizar algunas videoconferencias. No he tenido problemas ya que te viene con un ayudante que te ayuda mucho.
> 
> Si te interesa probarlo:
> ...

 

si entiendo que haya otros programas amsn tb me funciona la camara, pero la cosa es que a mi me gusta usar el kopete y antes había la opción, de hecho existe en el programa ya que puedo configurar mi camara, pero no hay opcion de usarla, algo que me parece una tomadura de pelo vamos  :Smile: , y lo mejor es que nadie sepa realmente porque por lo que veo jajaja.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## papu

 *papu wrote:*   

>  *Palmax Maverick wrote:*   Buenas
> 
> Yo he usado ekiga para realizar algunas videoconferencias. No he tenido problemas ya que te viene con un ayudante que te ayuda mucho.
> 
> Si te interesa probarlo:
> ...

 

----------

## luispa

papu, con qué protocolo de IM quieres usar el video?

Luis

----------

## papu

 *luispa wrote:*   

> papu, con qué protocolo de IM quieres usar el video?
> 
> Luis

 

ahora mismo solo uso varias cuentas msn hotmail, espero no tenga nada que ver eso con que salga la opción en los menus, otra cosa es que no funcionara, pero de salir pues.

saludos, adéu

----------

## luispa

Era por saber si el protocolo soporta video, que en tu caso lo hace. De hecho creo que casi todos lo soportan. 

Voy a intentar probarlo con MSN a ver...

luis

----------

## papu

 *luispa wrote:*   

> Era por saber si el protocolo soporta video, que en tu caso lo hace. De hecho creo que casi todos lo soportan. 
> 
> Voy a intentar probarlo con MSN a ver...
> 
> luis

 

es que ese no es el tema, el tema es que no hay ICONO, OPCION o como quieras llamarle para poder lanzar la webcam, tu tienes ese icono-opción, porque no se como vas a probarla xDD

saludos, adéu

----------

